# Where to get a pet cremated?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I had to have my cat put to sleep and my vet has been holding him for me until I can do something with him. I know there are places to get your pets cremated, but not sure where they are. Anyone know who does this? I'd be hoping for someone reasonable around Devils Lake or Grand Forks, Fargo would be ok too.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## 870 rem (Nov 14, 2007)

Its a ways away from you but I think the vet in Casselton does this.

http://www.casseltonvet.vetsuite.com/Te ... ylove.aspx


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

870 rem said:


> Its a ways away from you but I think the vet in Casselton does this.
> 
> http://www.casseltonvet.vetsuite.com/Te ... ylove.aspx


Yep, I had Daisy cremated. It takes them about a week.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'll consider them. Anyone know around how much they charge? I found one place in Forks that does it, but they want $218 for an individual cremation. Someone told me somewhere in Minot does it for like $100, but I'm not sure where and I don't go there often.


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Check with Golden Valley Vet (Park River ND) 701-284-6070

they are very helpful , and the price was very reasonable.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey thanks Rb. I just called and they said $50 for an individual cremation, where I will get the ashes back.

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

It is the Humane Society in Minot that does it. I believe they charge by the size of the animal. I had my dog cremated there a couple years ago. And you get the ashes back in a variety of options just like you would for humans.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

wtrfowl14 said:


> It is the Humane Society in Minot that does it. I believe they charge by the size of the animal. I had my dog cremated there a couple years ago. And you get the ashes back in a variety of options just like you would for humans.


My aunt and uncle just had their yellow lab cremated at the Humane Society here in Minot. That was at a cost of $125.00. My aunt thought that was a flat rate.


----------

